# Stacking Help :)



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I've been working on stacking Cooper and I think the issue we're having with his front is he isn't leaning forward. His stack looks pretty sloppy in the front. Any tips on how to get him to lean forward. When I lure him with bait, he breaks his stay and steps forward rather than leaning. Maybe I just need to be more gradual? My goal is to be able to use the Fit Paws more but we're still working on getting him to get on them.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry I do not have any advice but just wanted to chime in that he looks so very handsome. How much does he weigh now? I believe him and Logan are the same age and Logan is 53 pounds.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thansk!! I actually haven't weighed him in a while but my guess is they're pretty close in weight right now  I figured he was around 50. Last time we weighed him was a little over a month ago and I think he was 43


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Cooper is improving! I'm going through the same issue with Anni right now as we prepare for her first show. She is much more quick to step out of her stack than to lean into it and put more weight on her front legs like she should. My photos aren't great since I had to come around the side and snap them with my phone while trying to get her to stay in place. I'm going to look into the Fit Paws; hopefully it will help us.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's starting to grow up.  

At this time - really want to hand stack him every time to build that muscle memory for him. Stay at his right side. Put the bait in your mouth to free up your hands while you set each leg (left-right front, left-right rear). 

Always keep a hand on the collar to keep the head up and straight. Just switch your hands as you set feet.

While setting front legs, grasp the muzzle in hand and turn the opposite direction - this makes it easier to turn the toes inward and place the feet (when you place the feet, they generally are straight the way they should be). 

While setting the back legs, run a finger down the hock to make sure you are placing them straight so there is no tilt backward or turning in or out. 

^ This is for stacking. 

For focus work - once you have the feet where they should be, keep one hand on the collar to control the head and take the bait out of your mouth and use it. 

From the picture above, he is holding his head up, but you want to get that curve/crest of his head, so you want to bait him so his muzzle is lowered slightly. So left hand keeping the head up and right hand baiting forward and slightly downward. This is holding the bait in hand, tossing and catching it to keep the head cresting and ears forward. You can also (if you have space in front of you in the ring), drop/toss the bait slightly (like a foot or so) in front and to the left of your dog. Let him look at it and then either pick it up or release him to the bait. 

The above will help train him to lean forward instead of slouching back. But also make sure you are placing the feet correctly. 

Always use a release word (like OK) so he learns to hold the stand. 

Ljilly described in a prior thread how to get "free stacks" going. This is where you are gaiting and then tossing the treat forward and letting him look at it and hold a stack for a few seconds before being released to the treat. 

Having a free stack is really important, just the same as really hand-stacking your dog in practice every day until he has a very good automatic free-stack (that muscle memory and placing the feet automatically where they should go). 

I did a show yesterday and probably my first experience with a judge who really wanted to see the dogs "as they were". So she got after handlers who were holding the tails (she reprimanded a handler and told her sternly to let go of the tail). And she also kept reminding everyone to let the dogs free stack after they went around. 

Bertie has a very solid free stack, but I also trained him to set his feet when I tug up at the collar and tap his side. So this generally helped me out yesterday under this judge, despite me not being as sharp as I probably could have.

*** Also make sure you use a mirror - this is very important while you are training him and building good habits - you want to see where the feet are going and what he looks like before you reward him***


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Search the forum for a post by Pointgold called Stacking for Carin/Karen ( cant recall spelling) - very good on stacking


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's the post Jill mentioned

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-conformation-showing/26974-stacking-caryn.html


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Great, thank you!!


----------

